# problème bouton suivant (développement iPhone)



## audrey_ariane_prod (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis en train de créer une application iPhone avec un tabBarController qui contient 4 onglets.
3 de ces onglets sont des imageViews donc aucun souci mais le 4e est une suite de vues et en compilant il me laisse la MainWindow sur cet onglet... comment puis-je faire pour "supprimer" cette MainWindow? Avez-vous une idée svp???


----------



## tatouille (22 Juillet 2009)

basiquement sur l,iphone tu as une fenetre, supprimer la mainwindow revient a fermer l,application, tu as un probleme de connexion avec ton tabbarcontroller et les vues qui en dependent (basiquement un tabbar-con-controller n,est q'un arrayViewController), avant de faire cette appli tu devrais commencer par apprendre...


----------

